# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  مفهوم السلام في الإسلام

## محمد عزالدين المعيار

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
  السلام أمنية غالية ورغبة أكيدة، تتطلع إليه البشرية في تلهف وشوق ، ولا يدرك قيمة السلم الحقيقية  إلا من عاش الحرب واصطلى بنارها ، ورأى وسائل الدمار والخراب ، وهي تنشر الرعب بين الأبرياء ، وتهدم المنشآت وتهلك الحرث والنسل .
  ودين الإسلام الذي ينشد السلام ويؤمن به ويحض عليه ، وينادي بتعميمه ، لا يِِؤمن به إيمان من يتحدث عنه ويردده للتمويه وذر الرماد في الأعين ، بل هو عنده عنوان وشعار يردده المسلمون في العبادة وفي التحية وفي كل آن وفي كل مكان . 
  فما معنى السلام في الإسلام وما هي دعائمه وآدابه ؟ هذا ما نامل أن يغنيه الإخوة الكرام بما يتفضلون به من  علمهم وصائب أنظارهم

----------


## طارق منينة

السلام في عقيدة التوحيد ان لااحد يهين كرامتك ويستعبدك فتكون حرا -عبدا لله خالق الكون وحده-كريما مكرما عزيزا تشعر بانك مخلوق لايستخف ولايستعبد بالوان من الاستغلال والاستعباد 
السلام في تحريم الخمر فيسلم عقلك ولايسلم زمامه الي الغفلة والاضطراب والضياع والسكر والغيبوبة المؤقتة او الدائمة
ويسلم المجتمع من تكاليف السكر والكحول  بسلم من تدمير اسر تسبب الكحول في تدميرها وضياعها وبسلم من انتهاك اعراض وتدمير اجيال واطفال وتضييع ملايين الدولارات او اي عملة تشاء في معالجة اثار الخمر التي دمرت الفرد والجماعة والاسرة والجيل
السلام في منع المسكرات والمغيبات مثل انواع المخدرات المختلفة فبسلم المجتمع من اثار ذلك ومنها السرقات والانتهاكات والامراض والاعراض وتدمير الفرد والمجتمع وتضييع الدنيا والاخرة
السلام في منع الدعارة واستخدام النساء في بيع اجسادهن وتدمير نفوسهن ومشاعرهن وذواتهن وجعلهن  لاقيمة لهن او قيمتهن  في جسد معروض للجميع-لمن يدفع غني وفقير سفيه وحقير مجنون ومهبول ومستغل وطاغية ومريض وسكير وعربيد
السلام في الزواج والسكينة في بيت آمن ومجتمع مستقر 
ومعلوم ان الغرب الان يعيش مرحلة تفكك اسري ضخم جدا وبناء اسر جديدة من الشواذ والعلاقات الجديدة التي تدمر ولاتبني وتهدم ولاتقيم وتمرض ولاتصح  تحطم وتخلق انواع من النفسيات الشاذة والغريبة كما ان الدعارة اهانت المراة وجلبت الامراض وجعلت الجنس مشاعا للجميع في مواخير الشوارع الامامية والخلفية كما ان المخدرات مباحة هناك والكحول مباح للجميع وتنفق الدول علي علاج اثارها المليارات ويشتكي الناس من الفقر حتي في هذه المجتمعات وتضيع اسر بسبب الربا والزنا والوباء
السلام في صلة الرحم وصلة الجار وزيارة المريض والانفاق علي الفقير وفي الذكاة 
السلام في حرب الاسلام لتحرير العباد من ائمة الاجرام والضلال
السلام في الاسلام والاسلام في السلام
 لحمة واحدة وشجرة طيبة وافرة الظلال 

كتبه اخوكم طارق منينة

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

بارك الله في الأخ الفاضل الكريم على هذه البداية الموفقة في معالجة هذا الموضوع بكل ما تنم عليه من بعد نظر ومعرفة بمكمن الخطر و دعوة إلى  تحقيق السلام الداخلي مع النفس والمجتمع قبل كل شيء

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

السلام في القرآن الكريم :
ورد لفظ السلام وما اشتق منه في كتاب الله العزيز في أربع وأربعين آية منها خمس مدنية والباقيات مكية ، في حين لم يرد لفظ الحرب إلا في ست آيات كلها مدنية ، وهذا يدل على أن اهتمام القرآن بالسلام كان يأتي في الدرجة الأولى مع ما في ذلك من إشارات إلى وضعية المسلمين قبل تأسيس الدولة في مكة وما تقتضي من صبر و مسالمة في انتظار قيام الدولة في يثرب وما يتطلب ذلك  من قوة ومنعة 
  قال الله تعالى:{ وإن جنحوا للسلم فاجنح لها وتوكل على الله إنه هو السميع العليم }
  أي إن مالوا إلى المسالمة و المصالحة والمهادنة فمل إلى ذلك واقبله منهم ، كما وقع  لما طلب المشركون الصلح في عام الحديبية  و وضع الحرب بينهم وبين رسول الله (ص) الذي أجابهم إلى ذلك مع ما اشترطوا من الشروط ...
يتبع

----------


## فخرالدين بهاءالدين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الصلاة والسلام على حبيبنا المصطفى
بارك الله فيكم جميعا،لاأريد أن أطيل عليكم ، فالإسلام هو السلام والمساواة والعدل والتسامح والطمأنينة، وأن أول مايبدوا به المسلم حينما يلتق بأخيه المسلم(السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته) لاسيما أن أحد أسماء الله الحسنى السلام، 
فخرالدين بهاءالدين

----------


## ابن الرومية

السلام السلم الاسلام..مجمله في الخضوع و الخنوع و العبودية لله وحده...أسلم تسلم...كل المعاني راجعة اليه...ادخلوا في السلم كافة..صعب ان تتحرر من الطواغيت..صعب ان تتحرر من الدينار و الدرهم...صعب أن تتحرر من الناس و نظراتهم و رياءهم ...صعب أن تتحرر من كل موجود تراه و تتحرر من اعتقادك أن لا فناء له..و اكثر من ذلك صعب أن تتحرر-ان ختفى كل ذلك- من خوفك و طمعك..من جزعك و هلعك..من امنيك و أحلامك..أن تتحرر منك ..و لا سبيل للتنعم بالحرية على وحهها - اذ ان معاني الحرية و العدل و المساواة و السلام كلها تخرج من سراج واحد- الا بقهر اناك و نفسك و تركيعها لمن يستحق...حرية منبثقة من عبودية ..و سلام مولود من رحم الصراع...و من هنا الى ان تعطي كل شيء قدره : حريةً و سلاماًَ...من أن تسلم نفسك من نواقض لااله الا الله...الى ان تسعى لسلامة غيرك من أذى الطريق

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

أورد كاتب مادة "سلام " في دائرة المعارف الإسلامية معنى آخر للسلام  مما يفيد السلامة ، و يتعلق الأمر بشجر عظيم ليس بذي شوك ، يكون دائم الخضرة ، تستظل به الظباء ، ولها في ظله جمال تحدث عنه الشعراء ، ثم عقب على ذلك بقوله:" و إذا ما كان هذا الشجر كما ترى دائم الخضرة ظليلا فهو أصلح للدلالة على الرمز للسلام ، من غصن الزيتون الذي يرمزون به الآن للسلام "
 لي على هذا الكلام تعقيب أؤجله حتى أسمع آراء الإخوة الكرام ... فأرجو ألا يبخلوا علينا بسديد آرائهم

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

قال تعالى :{و إن جنحوا للسلم فاجنح لها و توكل على الله إنه هو السميع العليم }الأنفال:61
معنى الآية : إن مالوا إلى المسالمة و المصالحة فمل إلى ذلك و اقبله منهم ، و من ثم لما طلب المشركون في عام الحديبية الصلح  و وضع الحرب بينهم و بين رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  أجابهم إلى ذلك مع ما اشترطوا من شروط .
    قال قتادة : هذه الآية منسوخة بقوله تعالى :{فاقتلوا المشركين حيث و جدتموهم}التوبة:5 و روي عن ابن عباس أن الناسخ لها قوله عز وجل :{فلا تهنوا و تدعوا إلى السلم و أنتم الأعلون }محمد: 35 
   قال ابن عطية : هذا بعيد أن يقوله ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما 
  وقيل الآية محكمة غير منسوخة ، و أن الله أمر نبيه في سورة الأنفال أن يميل إلى الصلح إن مالوا إليه و ابتدؤوه بذلك ، و نهاه في سورة محمد أن يبتديء طلب الصلح منهم قبل أن يطلبوا هم ذلك ...

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

كنت أوثر أن يعقب الإخوان الكرام ـ قبلي ـ على الرأي الذي مال إليه كاتب مادة"سلام" في دائرة المعارف الإسلامية ، حيث قال بأن الشجر العظيم المسمى السلام أصلح للدلالة على الرمز للسلام الحديث من غصن الزيتون الذي يرمزون به للسلام ، و لما تأخرت التعقيبات ، أقدم رأيي ، و أنتظر آراء الإخوان لاحقا 
   يبدو أن اختيار غصن الزيتون أوفق و أكثر إيحاء من غيره ، لأن الزيتونة ـ كما لا يخفى ـ  شجرة مباركة مقدسة في الكتب السماوية السابقة ، و في كثير من المعتقدات ، و وصفها الحق سبحانه في القرآن الكريم بالبركة  والنماء فقال:{يوقد من شجرة مباركة زيتونة } و قال :{ و شجرة تخرج من طور سيناء تنبت بالدهن و صبع للآكلين }
 و في التوراة ـ التي بين أيدي الناس ـ أن نبي الله نوحا ( عليه الصلاة و السلام ) لما فتح طاقة الفلك التي عملها " أرسل الحمامة من عنده ليرى هل قلت المياه على وجه الأرض ، فلم تجد الحمامة مقرا لرجلها ، فرجعت إليه إلى الفلك ، لأن مياهها كانت على وجه الأرض ، فمد يده و أخذها و أدخلها عنده إلى الفلك ، فأتت إليه الحمامة ـ و هذا هة الشاهد ـ عند المساء ، و إذا بورقة زيتون خضراء في فمها ، فعلم نوح أن المياه قد قلت ... " الإصحاح الثامن 
 و في أساطير اليونان أن الأرباب ـ حسب اعتقادهم ـ إنما وضعوا اسم "منيرفا" ربة الحكمة و الحرب للمدينة التي عرفت باسمها (أثينا) لأنها قدمت للبلاد خير الهبات عندما صنعت شجرة زيتون بثمرتها ...
  و اعتقد كثير من الناس من المسلمين و غيرهم أن حمل عود من الزيتون يورث القبول ، و يقضي الحوائج ، و أن جعله في البيت يجلب البركة ...

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

دعائم السلام و آدابه:
   في القرآن الكريم و السنة النبوية المطهرة ، عدة قواعد و أحكام مما يشكل اليوم القانون الدولي ، و منها على سبيل المثال : مساواة الشعوب يعضها ببعض ، و الوفاء بالعهود ، و منع العدوان ، و إيثار السلم على الحرب إلا للضرورة ، و الرأفة بالأسير ، و منح الأمان لمن يطلبه ... كما كان للفقه الإسلامي فضل السبق إلى تحديد المفهوم الإقليمي للدولة الإسلامية   ولغيرها من الدول ... 
   إن الإسلام يقرر أن الناس ـ بغض النظر عن اختلاف معتقداتهم و ألوانهم و ألسنتهم ـ ينتمون إلى أصل واحد ، فهم إخوة في الإنسانية .
  يقول الله تعالى :{يا أيها الناس إنا خلقناكم من ذكر و أنثى و جعلناكم شعوبا و قبائل لتعارفوا إن أكرمكم عند الله أتقاكم إن الله عليم خبير}
  و قريب منه قول النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  :"كلكم لآدم و آدم من تراب ، لا فضل لعربي على عجمي إلا بالتقوى "
 و هذه الأخوة الإنسانية العامة ، توجب قيام العلاقة بين الشعوب و الأمم على المودة ما دام الاعتداء غير قائم 
  قال الله تعالى :{لا ينهاكم الله عن الذين لم يقاتلوكم في الدين و لم يخرجوكم من دياركم أن تبروهم و تقسطوا إليهم إن الله يحب المقسطين }
 يتبع

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

على دولة الإسلام أن تعدل مع أعدائها كما قال الله عز و جل :{و لا يجرمنكم شنآن قوم على ألا تعدلوا اعدلوا هو أقرب للتقوى } ومن ثم كان رد الآعتداء بمثله لا يتعداه ...بل إن المعاملة بالمثل ليست على الإطلاق ، و إنما تخضع لأخلاق الإسلام  السامية، و مبادئه السمحة الراقية ، فإذا لجأ العدو ـ مثلا ـ إلى قتل الأطفال و النساء و الشيوخ ، فليس من الفضيلة أن نفعل كفعلهم ، و إذا كانوا يعتدون على الأعراض و الممتلكات ، ل نعتدي عليها ، و إذا كانوا يمثلون بالقتلى ، لا نمثل بقتلاهم ، و لقد مثل المشركون ـ كما معلوم ؟ـ بجثمان حمزة بن عبد المطلب ررر عم رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ، و لم يمثل بأحد منهم ، و ما ذلك إلا لأن حرب الإسلام غايتها إقامة العدل و الفضيلة ، و ليس مجرد الغلبة ، و استعراض العضلات ...

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

السلام في الدين الإسلامي الحنيف هو الأصل و لا يلجأ إلى الحرب إلا لمنع الاعتداء ورده ،   و  درء الفساد و وأده
قال الله تعالى :{ و لولا دفع الله الناس بعضهم ببعض لفسدت الأرض و لكن الله ذو فضل على العالمين } 
و قال جل ذكره:{ و لولا دفع الله الناس بعضهم ببعض لهدمت صوامع و مساجد يذكر فيها الله كثيرا }
و من ثم كان الجهاد في الإسلام أفضل العبادات ، و أسمى مظاهر الجود بالنفس في سبيل الدفاع عن الحق و الفضيلة و السلام .
 و التزم الإسلام بسياسة الوفاء بالعهد مع مخالفيه ، و شدد في الأمر بذلك 
قال الله تعالى :{ و أوفوا بعهد الله إذا عاهدتم و لا تنقضوا الأيمان بعد توكيدها و قد جعلتم الله عليكم كفيلا } الأيات 91 ـ 94 من سورة النحل 
 و لا شك أن عهد الحديبية أظهر مثال في سياسة الإسلام السلمية ، و حرصه الأكيد على الوفاء بالعهد ...

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

معاملة الأسرى :
ارتقى الإسلام في مجال الرأفة بالأسرى ، و منح الأمان لمن يطلبهلا إلى أرقى مدارج الكمال كما تشهد بذلك مثل هذه الأمثلة : 
كان النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم يستوصي بالأسرى خيرا ، و عندما لجأ أحد المسلمين إلى تخفيف قيود العباس عم رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  و =لك في أعقاب غزوة بدر رأى  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ألا يميز العباس على غيره من الأسرى فأمر بتخفيف قيودهم جميعا 
و تشاور المسلمون حول ما يفعلون بالأسرى ، فرأى أبو بكر الصديق رررأن تقبل فديتهم ، و رأى عمر بن الخطاب رررأن تضرب رقابهم ، و اختلف المسلمون الحاضرون في الرأي ، لكن رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: أخذ برأي أبي بكر لما فيه من رحمة و رفق 
و أوصى  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: المسلمين بالأسرى ، فكان إذا دفع إلى أحد المسلمين أسيرا قال له :" أحسن إليه " و نفذ الصحابة وصايا الرسول الكريم في الأسرى حتى كانوا يؤثرونهم على أنفسهم في المأكل و المشرب 
يتبع

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

تمت عملية فداء الأسرى بشكل حضاري متميز ، فمن كان عنده مال فدي به ، و من لم يكن عنده مال ، و هو يعرف القراءة و الكتابة  ، كان فداؤه أن يعلم عشرة من صبيان المسلمين بالمدينة ، أما من لم يكن عنده مال ، و يجهل القراءة و الكتابة ، فقد من عليه النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: بإطلاق سراحه ...
 و ظل هذا دأب المسلمين عبر التاريخ ، فهذا معاوية رررنقض بعض الروم عهدهم مع المسلمين في عهده ، و كان تحت يده رهائن منهم ، فلم يقتلهم بل أخلى سبيلهم قائلا:" وفاء بغدر خير من غدر بغدر"

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

من النماذج الراقية في مجال معاملة الأسرى هذا النموذج من تاريخ المغرب :
كانت للسلطان العلوي الشريف: محمد الثالث في معاملة الأسرى و في العمل على تخليص أسرى المسلمين من سجون أوربا مواقف مشرقة لا يتسع المجال هنا لبسطها ، و يكفي من ذلك هذه المقتطفات من إحدى رسائله إلى ملك إسبانيا في هذا الشأن ، و التي كان لها فضل السبق على القوانين الدولية المتعلقة بأسرى الحرب في العصر الحاضر .
يقول السلطان محمد الثالث :" أما بعد ، فأقول إنا في ديننا لا يسعنا إهمال الأسارى ، و إبقاؤهم في قيد الأسر ، و لا حجة للغافل عنهم ممن ولاه الله تعالى التصرف و الأمر "
و بعد أن لفت انتباه ملك الإسبان إلى أن دينه ربما يقول بمثل ما يقول الإسلام لكنه لا يعمل به يضيف بأن الأسرى يجب أن يعاملوا معاملة إنسانية لأن ذلك في مصلحة الجميع ، ثم ينبهه إلى أن الاهتمام بالأسرى يقتضي التعرف على ذوي الفضل منهم حسب درجتهم العلمية و العسكرية ثم يقول عن معاملة المسلمين للأسرى الإسبان :" لا نكلفهم بخدمة ، و لا نحقر لهم ذمة ، فعلى ما لا تحترمون الرؤساء من الأسارى ، و لا تعبئون بحامل كتاب الله ... و نطلق أساركم لا نحملهم ما لا يطيقون و لا نلومهم ما عليه لا يقدرون نترك مريضهم لمرضه و نسمع ضراعتهم و ننصت لما يقولون فتأمل في ذلك بنفسك و اعمل بمقتضاه و امر به أبناء جنسك "

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

أما في مجال منح الأمان لمن يطلبه من الجانب المحارب ، فإن دولة الإسلام توصي المسلمين بحماية المستأمنين و ضمان حقوقهم انطلاقا من قول الله عز وجل :
    { وإن أحد من المشركين استجارك فأجره حتى يسمع كلام الله ثم أبلغه مأمنه }

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

دعوى انتشار الإسلام بالسيف:
يصرح كتاب الله تعالى بأن الثمرة المرجوة في اتباع الإسلام هي الاهتداء إلى طرق السلام ، نما يفهم من قول الله عز و جل :
{ قد جاءكم من الله نور و كتاب مبين يهدي به الله من اتبع رضوانه سبل السلام و يخرجهم من الظلمات إلى النور بإذنه و يهديهم إلى صراط مستقيم }
لكن على الرغم من هذه الحقيقة الثابتة الناصعة ، يأبى بعض خصوم الحق و هواة الاتجاه المعاكس إلا أن يتهموا الإسلام باستعمال القوة و الإكراه في نشر تعاليمه ، و هي فرية تصدى لها علماء المسلمين بما يجب من التوضيح و البيان ، كما دحضها عدد من المنصفين من غير المسلمين 
يتبع

----------


## أبو سعد الدويري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته؛
صدر عن دار السلام للطباعة والنشر الطبعة الأولى من كتاب :
( مفهوم السلام في القرآن الكريم والحديث النبوي الشريف )للدكتور الطيب البوهالي
للإفادة ينظر هذا الرابط:http://www.tafsir.net/vb/showthread.php?t=20399

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

بارك الله فيكم أخي

----------

